# Rayquaza vs the Narutoverse



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 4, 2015)

Base Rayquaza vs the entire Narutoverse.
Drop Rayquaza in the Narutoverse and make him pissed.
Assume every character is alive to fight him.
If Rayquaza loses, give him mega form obviously.
If Narutoverse loses, give them 5 minutes of prep time to understand that Rayquaza is coming.
PIS CIS off


----------



## Alita (Oct 4, 2015)

Rayquaza loses to the stronger god tiers in naruto with or without his mega.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Oct 4, 2015)

Which "base" Rayquaza are we using here?

The Ray of R/S/E and ORAS are two different incarnations of the species even beyond the fact that one possesses a Mega Evolution: the former registers somewhere between the triple-digit teratons and single-digit petatons in energy output/durability and thus is definitely falling short of the God-Tier of the Narutoverse (I'm utterly unfamiliar with the series past the original manga and the Sarada post-epilogue six-parter; but probably from the Juubi's second stage and upwards is where R/S/E Ray edges out).

The latter, however, is explicitly referenced in the Dragon Clan's backstory/Hoenn lore as having been singlehandedly capable of besting _both_ Primal Kyogre and Primal Groudon *without* harnessing Mega Evolution: going by the calcs done on Primal Groudon at least, that should place ORAS base Rayquaza firmly within the exaton range of energy output. Which would probably best anyone short of Kaguya herself.

Mega Rayquaza potentially clears the entire Narutoverse: he's zettatons in terms of firepower and durability IIRC, though with 5 minute prep, Kaguya could probably set up her planetary-scale Guododama, which Ray may struggle to counter...


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Oct 4, 2015)

KaiserWombat said:


> Which "base" Rayquaza are we using here?



My bad, I meant the more recent ORAS one, seeing as he was moon level before mega, so he was at least able to contend with the god tiers statwise at least.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 4, 2015)

KaiserWombat said:


> The latter, however, is explicitly referenced in the Dragon Clan's backstory/Hoenn lore as having been singlehandedly capable of besting _both_ Primal Kyogre and Primal Groudon *without* harnessing Mega Evolution: going by the calcs done on Primal Groudon at least, that should place ORAS base Rayquaza firmly within the exaton range of energy output. Which would probably best anyone short of Kaguya herself.
> 
> Mega Rayquaza potentially clears the entire Narutoverse: he's zettatons in terms of firepower and durability IIRC, though with 5 minute prep, Kaguya could probably set up her planetary-scale Guododama, which Ray may struggle to counter...



I think Juudara's moon level feat once you add up the off screen Chibaku Tenseis meteors should be a tad below where Rayquaza is at, but Rayquaza is a good deal faster so it should handle that  with some effort if it hits hard and fast. I have no idea where we have the whole moon cutting feat at but I think it's higher than that is and then there's that whole Kaguya thing. On the other hand nobody gets durability above the moon cutter so it really depends on a few different things.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 5, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I think Juudara's moon level feat once you add up the off screen Chibaku Tenseis meteors should be a tad below where Rayquaza is at, but Rayquaza is a good deal faster so it should handle that  with some effort if it hits hard and fast. I have no idea where we have the whole moon cutting feat at but I think it's higher than that is and then there's that whole Kaguya thing. *On the other hand nobody gets durability above the moon cutter so *it really depends on a few different things.



Depends, would it be safe to powerscale that attack to Naruto's Bijuu Rasenshuriken since he overpowered it with physical strength alone in a weaker form?

If so, it would be the moon cutter X9 for Kaguya's durability since she took 9 of those simultaneously.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah, that's possible. It was pretty weird how Kishi made her take that and then get her horn broken by Sakura. I have no idea what he was thinking.


----------



## Vicotex (Oct 5, 2015)

same fucking way Vegeta got his tail cut by that bean guy


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 5, 2015)

Yajirobe is legit


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 5, 2015)

Vicotex said:


> same fucking way Vegeta got his tail cut by that bean guy



Saiyan tails were established to be weak. They are incredibly easy to rip or cut off and has been done multiple times in the series. 

And how many people on the Naruto verse side are even able to even approach Rayquaza. And what I mean is combine his speed + up in the atmosphere + raining down hyper beams.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 5, 2015)

Most of the higher end god tiers can fly in Naruto so they can at least try to get at Rayquaza. He is faster though.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 6, 2015)

how in any world is rayquaza winning... lol


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 6, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> how in any world is rayquaza winning... lol



Because Rayquaza is a fucking beast. Narutoverse only has a small handful of characters capable of doing anything to him.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 6, 2015)

anime rayquaza and most versions of rayquaza aren't doing anything here to be fair
is just that ORAS rayray is this fucking good


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> anime rayquaza and most versions of rayquaza aren't doing anything here to be fair
> is just that ORAS rayray is this fucking good



Even non-ORAS Rayquaza makes it past the top tiers and might lose to the Juubi v2 tier characters or something. Manga Rayray is around triple ton teratons, closing in on Petatons. The one from the original R/S/E is still above the game's duo as well.


----------



## Xadlin (Oct 6, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> kaguya solos


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 6, 2015)

She kinda does if her gudoudama hits ray ray 
actually she is nearly their only hope  
any barrier/dc/dura and sealing in nardoverse are well beneath ORAS rayquaza, let alone mega rayray besides possibly ultimate CT and kaguya gudoudama.


----------



## trance (Oct 6, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> how in any world is rayquaza winning... lol



Because he's packing continent level firepower at a minimum, which takes a massive shit on 99% of the Nardoverse?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 6, 2015)

Oras ray ray is small planet level


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 6, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Oras ray ray is small planet level



That's base Rayquaza as well since the fucking thing's already stronger than both Primal Groudon and Primal Kyogre.

Mega Rayquaza just takes a massive shit on the Nardoverse.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 6, 2015)

trance said:


> Because he's packing continent level firepower at a minimum, which takes a massive shit on 99% of the Nardoverse?



ive seen all of the pokemon movies and rayquaza isnt doing shit to rikudou powered naruto chars. sure ray has decent aoe and damage output, but his durability is lacking and his speed is not naruto god tier. 8 gate gai would blitz the fuck out of quay, aka, a really strong animal who doesn't have human comprehension. and that plays a big role uk...


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 6, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> ive seen all of the pokemon movies and rayquaza isnt doing shit to rikudou powered naruto chars. sure ray has decent aoe and damage output, but his durability is lacking and his speed is not naruto god tier. 8 gate gai would blitz the fuck out of quay, aka, a really strong animal who doesn't have human comprehension. and that plays a big role uk...



Base Rayquaza can fight off two Moon/small planet level Pokemon (Primal Groudon and Primal Kyogre) without much issue.

Mega Rayquaza is far beyond that. So no, Rayquaza isn't lacking in durability at all. And Mega Ray's speed is Nardo god tier speed so he just nukes them all without issue.

You have no fucking idea what you're talking about as per usual.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 6, 2015)

Davy seems to think this is Anime Rayquaza for some reason.



1337RedGlitchFox said:


> My bad, I meant the more recent ORAS one, seeing as he was moon level before mega, so he was at least able to contend with the god tiers statwise at least.



Which clearly isn't the case.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 6, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Davy seems to think this is Anime Rayquaza for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Which clearly isn't the case.



Yeah... If this was anime Ray, Davy might have a point.

As it is now, I see Rayquaza winning this more often than not.


----------



## trance (Oct 6, 2015)

Only legit threat really is Kaguya.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 6, 2015)

I honestly forgot Rayray was small planet level. I thought it was moon level.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 6, 2015)

Being fair

Cream of the crop could probably take down Rayquaza here

Particularly if he's taking on the whole verse


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 7, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Davy seems to think this is Anime Rayquaza for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Which clearly isn't the case.



if it's not anime rayquaza, then what the fuck is it then... tell me that


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> if it's not anime rayquaza, then what the fuck is it then... tell me that



why are you acting like it has to be anime, it can be manga, anime, game, or pokedex entre.

a lot of threads here use composite anyways


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 7, 2015)

> Originally Posted by DavyChan View Post
> if it's not anime rayquaza, then what the fuck is it then... tell me that



Because Anime is the only medium available right? ... ..

Seriously it could be a game, an OVA, manga, or whatever shit that is qualified as canon.

or if you want it could be a composite version of all that...


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Because Anime is the only medium available right? ... ..
> 
> Seriously it could be a game, an OVA, manga, or whatever shit that is qualified as canon.
> 
> or if you want it could be a composite version of all that...





hammer said:


> why are you acting like it has to be anime, it can be manga, anime, game, or pokedex entre.
> 
> a lot of threads here use composite anyways



because ray was never in the original manga. pokedex entries are just hype basically and because ova's aren't canon


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2015)

why is pokedex hype the entries are from studying said pokemon, also I am pretty sure we had enough discussion to say each are their own cannon


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 7, 2015)

> because ray was never in the original manga



and??? Pokemon manga has multiple span of continuity which is canon to its own series...

seriously just to point out the first pokemon manga has clefairy as a lead pokemon instead of Pikachu...


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 7, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> and??? Pokemon manga has multiple span of continuity which is canon to its own series...
> 
> seriously just to point out the first pokemon manga has clefairy as a lead pokemon instead of Pikachu...



to me, the only canon rayquaza is this one   from the deoxys and rayquaza movie.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 7, 2015)

> to me, the only canon rayquaza is this one



we don't really care...


----------



## Weather (Oct 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> to me, the only canon rayquaza is this one   from the deoxys and rayquaza movie.



So you haven't played ORAS then where Ray stated to be above Primal Groudon and Kyogre.

Not to mention Anime Mega Ray also fucked up Primal Groundon and Primal Kyogre in the third Mega Evolution Special in 3 hits anyway


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

Legit convinced Davy is trolling


----------



## Regicide (Oct 7, 2015)

Anime is only canon

When the games are the original source material to begin with

That's a riot


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

Let's not forget that time ORAS actually directly referenced the anime. And the whole multiverse spiel.


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Let's not forget that time ORAS actually directly referenced the anime. And the whole multiverse spiel.



in some ways I am legit convinced it's one universe, in season one they did show red,blue, and gary together


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

ORAS can't be the same universe as the anime for a multitude or reasons but it does indicate one is an offshoot of the other.


----------



## Xeogran (Oct 7, 2015)

Looker however, is a multiversal traveler


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Oct 7, 2015)

How does the original chibaku tensei scale to hagoromo? Like is that the only technique that he can use to achieve that output?


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 7, 2015)

Naruto lore is pretty messed up. Hagoromo is credited with everything when actually it was both him and Hamura that sealed Kaguya in the moon.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 7, 2015)

Weather said:


> So you haven't played ORAS then where Ray stated to be above Primal Groudon and Kyogre.
> 
> Not to mention Anime Mega Ray also fucked up Primal Groundon and Primal Kyogre in the third Mega Evolution Special in 3 hits anyway


Oras is a video game made for people to enjoy and fight each other. Descriptions are exaggerate to make characters seem awesome because let's face it, it's a game made for kids. Games do not equal canon for nearly anything


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Oras is a video game made for people to enjoy and fight each other. Descriptions are exaggerate to make characters seem awesome because let's face it, it's a game made for kids. Games do not equal canon for nearly anything



tl;dr - I don't like the casual nuking-from-orbit against my wank 'verse, and therefore it doesn't count.

Spoiler alert: Sakura dies instantly.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

ORAS is its own universe, or well 2 actually. We see very clearly what Primal Groudon and Kyogre do (Groudon made its own mini sun and Kyogre had a huge area of the ocean spinning in a giant freaking whirlpool) and Rayquaza beat them. Then when it Mege Evolved it took out a 6 mile asteroid that was going to wipe out life on Earth. This is the Rayquaza being used.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Oras is a video game made for people to enjoy and fight each other. Descriptions are exaggerate to make characters seem awesome because let's face it, it's a game made for kids. Games do not equal canon for nearly anything


The games are literally the source material

It's what the anime, which came afterwards, is fucking derived from


----------



## Regicide (Oct 7, 2015)

This doesn't matter anyways

OP later clarified that the thread is using Rayquaza from OR/AS specifically

Which has clearly defined feats and powerscaling


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

Red and Green were released on February 27th 1996



The anime started on April 1st 1997



Just in case someone actually tries to argue this


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 7, 2015)

This thread sure got silly while I was gone


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 7, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> Naruto lore is pretty messed up. Hagoromo is credited with everything when actually it was both him and Hamura that sealed Kaguya in the moon.


He has the 2 seals 
More seriously the profile was made by lolsuper saiyaman and prior EOS
Which debunked bang's method anyway
Or at least the small planet one
So I will do something when I get into home
Also obligatory loldavychan


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

I wouldn't say it was debunked, more like an 11th hour retcon despite Kurama having said it happened that way just a few chapters prior.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 7, 2015)

Zern227 said:


> Naruto lore is pretty messed up. Hagoromo is credited with everything when actually it was both him and Hamura that sealed Kaguya in the moon.



Hamura only helped seal the Juubi inside Hagoromo. The Last databook attributed the Moon creation feat specifically to Hagoromo.

Not that it matters anyway seeing as Naruto and Sasuke replicated the feat using his power, meaning it applies to him anyway.

Anyway, I thought the small planet level result was obtained using PE?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 7, 2015)

^yeah it actually was the case
i just misrembered the calc


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Hamura only helped seal the Juubi inside Hagoromo. The Last databook attributed the Moon creation feat specifically to Hagoromo.



Which contradicts Kaguya's flashback of both brothers performing the sealing exactly as Naruto and Sasuke did 



Face it Kishi has no damned idea what happened because it changes as the plot demands


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 7, 2015)

Wasn't it just turned into the her actually being the Juubi?


----------



## Weather (Oct 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> Oras is a video game made for people to enjoy and fight each other. Descriptions are exaggerate to make characters seem awesome because let's face it, it's a game made for kids. Games do not equal canon for nearly anything



Really? That's your excuse now?

You don't like it therefore is not canon?

You serious? I... Don't have anything else to say.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 7, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Red and Green were released on February 27th 1996
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh i c. so that means game feats are always canon until the end of time now. ahh i c..

and btw i guess mega pidgeot is strong enough 2 stomp mega rayquaza. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]38NQIVpL08Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Weather (Oct 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> oh i c. so that means game feats are always canon until the end of time now. ahh i c..
> 
> and btw i guess mega pidgeot is strong enough 2 stomp mega rayquaza.
> 
> ...



And now using game machanics instead of lore and feats.

To the ignore list you go.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

Davy have you ever played ORAS? We see very clear displays of power from Groudon Kyogre and Rayquaza


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 7, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Davy have you ever played ORAS? We see very clear displays of power from Groudon Kyogre and Rayquaza



i have alpha saphire


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

Okay then, you remember that storm Kyogre created that had all the water around Sootopolis spinning in a giant whirlpool right?


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 7, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Okay then, you remember that storm Kyogre created that had all the water around Sootopolis spinning in a giant whirlpool right?



got 30% in and got boredf and quit


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 7, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Which contradicts Kaguya's flashback of both brothers performing the sealing exactly as Naruto and Sasuke did
> 
> 
> 
> Face it Kishi has no damned idea what happened because it changes as the plot demands



Technically that doesn't contradict anything as that could have been when they sealed her inside of Hagoromo. He said that Hamura assisted with that after all.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]R5B6A6mOGlA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]bwNmp6RoWUs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]PbUQ2t-zRtI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]EkmWdi4GxvM[/YOUTUBE]

Have fun




LazyWaka said:


> Technically that doesn't contradict anything as that could have been when they sealed her inside of Hagoromo. He said that Hamura assisted with that after all.



Come on Waka it's paralleling them with Sasuke and Naruto during the sealing.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Oct 7, 2015)

inb4 "So they changed the weather, so wut?"-esque response from Davy.

Just stop Saurer.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 7, 2015)

UD you still saying RS doesn't have the power to create the moon?


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Oct 7, 2015)

I've seen the calc and I know the whole confusion about how it was performed. just curious if CT is his only method of achieving that kind of output because I don't see how he could use it on anyone he would really need it against unless he can make people the core like sasuke did the bijjuu.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 7, 2015)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> I've seen the calc and I know the whole confusion about how it was performed. just curious if CT is his only method of achieving that kind of output because I don't see how he could use it on anyone he would really need it against *unless he can make people the core like sasuke did the bijjuu*.



Why wouldn't he be able to?


----------



## Regicide (Oct 7, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> oh i c. so that means game feats are always canon until the end of time now. ahh i c..
> 
> and btw i guess mega pidgeot is strong enough 2 stomp mega rayquaza.
> 
> ...


Actual cutscenes of shit that happens in the story are hardly comparable to in-game battles you mongoloid


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Oct 7, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Why wouldn't he be able to?



I guess I didn't phrase it properly. I meant like how strong of a person could he do that to? Now that I think about it shouldn't matter he should be able hit anyone he can tag with it they just need to be strong enough to resist or break out of the CT.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 7, 2015)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> [YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Come on Waka it's paralleling them with Sasuke and Naruto during the sealing.



with six paths chibaku tensei someone can be sealed in the moon and also inside a human host.
anyways that shouldn't matter much,since the second sealing was all Old Hago again,Naruto and Sasuke just put the seals on her.


^ that is the chibaku tensei hand seals he is using.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 7, 2015)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> I guess I didn't phrase it properly. I meant like how strong of a person could he do that to? Now that I think about it shouldn't matter he should be able hit anyone he can tag with it they just need to be strong enough to resist or break out of the CT.



They would probably need to be small planet level since that's how strong the Chibaku Tensei is.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Oct 7, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> They would probably need to be small planet level since that's how strong the Chibaku Tensei is.


He gets triple digit exatons from it right?


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 7, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> They would probably need to be small planet level since that's how strong the Chibaku Tensei is.



Kaguya is planet level though.the thing is six paths chibaku tensei rips out all your chakra and seals your ability to use chakra.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 7, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> Kaguya is planet level though.the thing is six paths chibaku tensei rips out all your chakra and seals your ability to use chakra.



We're talking about him using it like Sasuke did on the Bijuu.


----------



## tkpirate (Oct 8, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> We're talking about him using it like Sasuke did on the Bijuu.



With how Obito hyped that DNA sword,shouldn't it be his strongest attack anyway?


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 8, 2015)

tkpirate said:


> With how Obito hyped that DNA sword,shouldn't it be his strongest attack anyway?



I honestly completely forgot about that sword.


----------



## Zern227 (Oct 8, 2015)

>using game mechanics as an excuse


----------



## Source (Oct 8, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Technically that doesn't contradict anything as that could have been when they sealed her inside of Hagoromo. He said that Hamura assisted with that after all.



Didn't DB4 say the Narutoverse planet moon is the result of Six Paths CT? Going off of that they must have used it together, since Hagoromo only had one piece of the power necessary to perform the tech (back then at least). No idea really, since Kishi's just making shit up as he goes.

Though, IIRC, didn't Hagoromo at some point have both pieces necessary for Six Paths CT and the chakra capacity to power it? Admittedly, DB4 doesn't list him as being able to use it on his own, though, it has other mistakes in that area (Madara is listed as as the sole user of Perfect Susano'o, for example). Perhaps there _have_ to be two separate users after all. We'll never know for sure, I guess.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 8, 2015)

Hagoromo gave the power to create the moon sized CT to Sauce and Nardo, so I don't how him being able to do it on his own is even debatable.


----------



## DavyChan (Oct 8, 2015)

Regicide said:


> Actual cutscenes of shit that happens in the story are hardly comparable to in-game battles you mongoloid



yeah well game is canon so... I don't understand. Rayquaza lost to pidgeot. Was that a fake rayquaza?



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> [YOUTUBE]R5B6A6mOGlA[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]bwNmp6RoWUs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]PbUQ2t-zRtI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



and what exactly was this supposed to show me?


----------



## Shining Force (Oct 8, 2015)

Unless Rayquaza is several times faster, there are certain hax that can take down or BFR it.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 8, 2015)

DavyChan said:


> yeah well game is canon so... I don't understand. Rayquaza lost to pidgeot. Was that a fake rayquaza?


Your inability to distinguish what's only possible through game mechanics and shit that actually occurs in-story is spectacular 

It's possible for me to start and complete Fallout 1 in fifteen minutes

Doesn't mean it's anywhere close to what actually happened in the plot proper, given it would require knowledge that the player character would effectively have no way of knowing

Same shit

Not to mention that if anything

Mega Pidgeot or whatever other Pokemon beating legendaries would probably hurt your standpoint here, on the hypothetical occasion we took that seriously

Given we'd then treat tons of Pokemon as being as powerful as said legendaries instead

Which would be an upgrade for the fodder Pokemon

Not a downgrade for Rayquaza and friends


DavyChan said:


> and what exactly was this supposed to show me?


You mean besides the massive storm that was created within a fraction of a second

Or the dispersing of said storm as primal Kyogre, with a hugeass whirlpool to boot

Or the miniature sun being blown the fuck up

All of which require fucktons of energy, which both Kyogre and Groudon can put out as destructive power, and Rayquaza kicked both their asses?

I'm aware getting an idea of the scale of these things requires a few steps more than what's immediately obvious

Let's not pretend they're not clearly displays of destructive capability though


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 8, 2015)

> Originally Posted by DavyChan View Post
> yeah well game is canon so... I don't understand. Rayquaza lost to pidgeot. Was that a fake rayquaza?



And a player can end the whole pokemon game at 0:00 time.. 

seriously stop being an idiot Davy...


----------



## Lucy75 (Oct 8, 2015)

Ray ray definitely doesn't beat juubi jin madara, rikudou sauce, kaguya, hagomoro, DMS kakashi, or arguably hamura. All of them are only slightly slower and have hax that can deal with him and in kaguya's case dc(Arguably hamura and hagomoro too.).


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 8, 2015)

Shouldnt rayquaza have some short of resistance against mindfuck ? 
Dont see what juudara can really do to him before getting nuked tbf
Hamura and hagoromo gets nuked
 sealing CT is barrly on the same level of primal ground on and kyogre and mega ray ray is ridiculously  above them
Also inb4 lol hagoromo being intangible 
pokemons can hit those 
R Sauce, kaguya and dms kakashi are the only actual threats here,really


----------



## Lucy75 (Oct 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Shouldnt rayquaza have some short of resistance against mindfuck ?
> Dont see what juudara can really do to him before getting nuked tbf
> Hamura and hagoromo gets nuked
> sealing CT is barrly on the same level of primal ground on and kyogre and mega ray ray is ridiculously  above them
> ...


What feats does rayquaza have that make him immune to planetary mind rape? Madara, kaguya, and hagomoro are all capable of this at their strongest. 

Hagomoro had a casual small planet+ feat while dying and not a juubi jin. Last I checked groudon and kyogre were only moon level+ based on regicide's calc and that was only in their primal forms.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 8, 2015)

Small planet level. Regi has yet to revise his calc but he himself said that Primal Groudon and Kyogre are both at small planet level.

Base Rayquaza kicked both of their asses in ORAS' backstory according to Delta Episode. Mega Rayquaza is far above both of them as a result.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 8, 2015)

Lucy75 said:


> What feats does rayquaza have that make him immune to planetary mind rape? Madara, kaguya, and hagomoro are all capable of this at their strongest.


First of Hagoromo has never displayed mugen tsukuyomi
Second mugen tsukuyomi needs a moon to work 
Third, nothing in the planetary range tbf


----------



## Alita (Oct 8, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> First of Hagoromo has never displayed mugen tsukuyomi
> Second mugen tsukuyomi needs a moon to work
> Third, nothing in the planetary range tbf


As a juubi jin hagomoro should be able to use it considering madara could. He also has the 3rd eye which is necessary to use it.

Also kaguya was able to use it on people in the past before a moon existed. You basically just need something large enough to reflect it off of to affect a large number of people.


----------



## XImpossibruX (Oct 8, 2015)

So everybody loves Ray wins against Narutoverse?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 8, 2015)

well he doen't necessarily takes this as a stomp nor always
but only a couple of characters are relevant against him
also yeah, of course it is awesome that a supposedly kid's game is this strong


----------



## Shining Force (Oct 9, 2015)

On its profile, Mega Ray's speed (mach 13814) is not much different from Naruto God Tiers' speed. I don't see it winning against Kaguya due to BFR, Gudodama and Energy Absorption.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 9, 2015)

Shining Force said:


> On its profile, Mega Ray's speed (mach 13814) is not much different from Naruto God Tiers' speed. I don't see it winning against Kaguya due to BFR, Gudodama and Energy Absorption.



No one has ever absorbed a small planet+ attack in verse
Much less one as casual as mega ray ray


----------



## Shining Force (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah true, but what I mean is directly absorbing energy from Rayquaza itself. Kaguya's dimension changing ability is pretty useful in this fight. 
Also as I checked currently, Groudon and Kyogre are like double digit exatons unless I missed something. Which is not that far apart from Madara's casual CT before obtaining Rinnesharingan. Dying Hagoromo's feat is in Zettatons range. So, Ray would have a hard time beating god tiers. And there is Kaguya's Final Gudodama.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 9, 2015)

Supposedly an adjustment is needed in the Groudon calc that would put it in the Zettatons.


----------



## Shining Force (Oct 9, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Supposedly an adjustment is needed in the Groudon calc that would put it in the Zettatons.


Yeah the calc should be updated. As currently I don't see Ray winning unless he can span Zettaton beams because Naruto God-Tiers are casual to generic moon level (double digit exatons from Madara's feat and triple digit from Toneri's feat). Hagoromo's and Kaguya's feat are debatable. (I would say Prime RS with Sword of Nunokobo would probably be Zettatons  )


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 9, 2015)

Regi estimated the actual value as single digit zetatons
But he didn't have time to update the blog yet


----------



## Shining Force (Oct 9, 2015)

iwandesu said:


> Regi estimated the actual value as single digit zetatons
> But he didn't have time to update the blog yet


If so, Ray could probably take this. Whether Prime Kaguya and Prime RS should get zettaton attack power based on dying RS's feat, and Kaguya's Dimensional BFR is allowed or not, is up to debate.


----------



## Regicide (Oct 9, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Supposedly an adjustment is needed in the Groudon calc that would put it in the Zettatons.


Basically

Sootopolis is a fair bit bigger than it was initially pegged at

And the calcs for Kyogre and Groudon use its size to scale the storm/mini-sun and whatnot


----------

